# Homemade Potato Gnocchi



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 22, 2012)

Good Morning,

This Potato Gnocchi recipe comes from my Grandmom Margherite.

2 3/4 pounds potatoes 
1 tsp. salt 
white pepper - a sprinkle 
2 large eggs
3 cups Unbleached all purpose flour
Dried herbs: basil, oregano, parsley and thyme sprinkled lightly in the flour

1. potatoes are boiled in salted water until tender.
2. let cool slightly and then peel, and press through a Ricer  
3. spread the potatoes riced on work surface to cool completely 3 hrs.
4. next, I form into a mound and make a well in centre of potato mixture; the potatoes and the egg mixture are worked together while the all  purpose flour is gradually and very slowly worked added to form a soft  dough
5. beat or whisk in the 2 eggs, salt and pepper and add to the well in the potato mixture
6. gather the dough in ball and then roll into cylinder on lightly floured surface 
7. cut crosswide into 8 large pieces and roll one piece between your hands and work surface into a long 1/2 inch thick rope
8. using a pastry scraper, slice the rope on a diagonal into pieces that are three fourths inches long. 
9. press gnocchi pieces against a fork to create a ribbed impression and repeat with remaining dough
10. take a large pot of boiling water and add 1/4 of the gnocchi to cook until they rise to surface and are light and tender
11. with a slotted spoon, remove to a large platter that has been previously Buttered ... work in batches.

*** SERVE WITH: sausage and bell green pepper, or Ragù of veal or beef or chicken or pork and / or gorgonzola sauce 

Enjoy your Sunday.
Margi Cintrano.


----------



## JSadler (Apr 22, 2012)

So glad I found this recipe. I saw gnocchi at the supermarket yesterday. Almost picked it up, but thought (as I always do) that it would be better if it was homemade.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 22, 2012)

*Margi.........Where are the 3c. flour added in? I would think it is in with the potatoes at some point. If you could please clarify where and when.*

*Thanks P Top*

*Oh........can this be done with baked potato? I imagine letting the riced potatoes rest on the counter does two things, 1st is to cool and 2nd is to allow the starches to dry out a bit.*


----------



## niquejim (Apr 22, 2012)

Best ones I've ever tasted

Potato Gnocchi Recipe : Michael Chiarello : Food Network


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 23, 2012)

*Polished Topaz: The Flour*

Good Evening Polished Topaz,

Apologies, that I was typing extremely quickly and it is my error.

Missing Step: the potatoes and the egg mixture are worked together while the all purpose flour is gradually and very slowly worked added to form a soft dough.

A pastry scraper cleans the dough from the work surface and helps to mix the ingredients. Do not overwork the gnocchi dough or it shall be heavy.

Thanks and have a nice evening.
Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 23, 2012)

*Polished Topaz:  It would be step 4 ( see my note )*



Margi Cintrano said:


> Good Evening Polished Topaz,
> 
> Apologies, that I was typing extremely quickly and it is my error.
> 
> ...


 

STEP 4 - this would be part of this step ... to combine the potato and flour doughs ...

Margi.


----------



## Souvlaki (Apr 24, 2012)

I love gnocchi served with my Goulash  

I am going to try your recipe Margi thanks. 
It is important the potatoes to be old and not to work to much or for to long the dough cauce it becomes hard. 

i also love gnocci stuffed with marmelade and served after lunch  what about you?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 24, 2012)

Souvlaki, 

Good Morning.

I usually make with a Ragù ( a Bolognese ) ... I do not have much of a sweet tooth --- I prefer savoury ... However, I am sure, there are so many uncountable sauces one can use --- for Potato Gnocchi that would be wonderful. 

Thanks for your input. Always appreciated. 
Kindest.
Margi.


----------



## Souvlaki (Apr 24, 2012)

Margi 

the herbs in the flour are such a smart thought  i prepared and baked gnocchi in the oven with mocarella and pecorino cheese 
i did not had the meat to prepare the goulash stew but i do not mind 

Big thanks from Greece, 
and I can save you a dish if you want


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 24, 2012)

@ Soulvaki,

Always a pleasure to hear from you. 

I had learnt that by adding herbs / spices to the flour provides not only more flavour to a dish, however, the aromas are surely more fragrant ... 

I do agree with you in reference to making sure that the potato & flour dough do not become hard. 

*** Baked Potatoes ? Have you ever heard of using ? I would think this would be too dry ... Polished Topaz has asked me this ... I have never heard of this in Italian Circles ! 

Baked Gnocchi with buffala di mozzarella, Pecorino Sardo and / or veggies can be lovely ... 

I always have extra Bolognese Ragù ... It is a staple around our home ... 

We also enjoy having it as the base to our Pizza and then, placing the cheeses ... 

Have a lovely afternoon.
Kindest.
Margi.


----------



## Cerise (Apr 24, 2012)

Anoher gnocchi fan.  

I also like...

Sweet potato (& ricotta) gnocchi with butter sage sauce, and topped with crushed Amaretti cookies.

Another take is...

Pan-fried (lemon) ricotta gnocchi.

Pan-Fried Lemon Ricotta Gnocchi | Steamy Kitchen Recipes


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 24, 2012)

Souvlaki, 

Do please save me that Gnocchi with Ragù ! 
I shall be on the next plane out of here ! 

I adore buffala di mozzarella and Pecorino Sardo ... Sounds delicious. 

I always have spare Ragù Bolognese in the house !  I use it for my pizza, and my pastas all the time ... as well as my lasagne ... 

It stores excellently too ... 

herb and spiced flours: this truly makes a difference in taste and aromas ... 

Seriously, if we get over to Greece in 2011 or 2012, we shall go out for Meze !  Our invitation. 

Kindest. 

Thanks again. 
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 24, 2012)

@ Cerise: 

Sounds lovely too ... Ricotta home made and sweet yams ... Nice touch. Thanks for your feedback.

@ Souvlaki:  I duplicated a post ... sorry ... I did not see it on my computer screen ! 

Have nice afternoon.
Margi.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 24, 2012)

I've only made gnocchi once, but it is definitely on my "to do" list again. It was so much fun to do (the DH and I did it together). I made ricotta gnocchi, but want to do spinach or swiss chard this summer, and maybe one with some of my homemade sausage...and sweet potato...and gosh, I don't even really like pasta, but I like making gnocchi. A friend of mine from Italy used to make spinach gnocchi. I was always so impressed. I have this amazing noodle cookbook (it was buried in my many boxes of cookbooks). It has a recipe for that Indian noodle snack made using chickpea flour, curry, and pressing the dough through a ricer or spaetzle maker into oil? Oh, I can see that as a snack food to munch on with a good movie. I can hardly wait to try that, as well as the gnocchi recipes and soba noodle recipe...has anyone made the Indian snack? Incentive for getting this move done!!!


----------



## Siegal (Apr 24, 2012)

@ JSadler

Good idea trying to make it. I made it once and to be honest the store bought are just a different product. They shouldn't both be called gnocchi. Store bought are like potato flavored dense pasta homemade is like fluffy light balls of potato goodness.  They do not taste the same at all which surprised me.


----------



## Souvlaki (Apr 25, 2012)

I have heard and read obout making gnocchi with baked potatoes but i have never tried it. I have a friend that uses that method and she says that potatoes are more dry if you bake them so you do not need to add too much flour and oyu do not kneat the dough for too long so gnocchi are better. 
I will try this method next time and let you know how it went. 

Have a nice day


----------



## Addie (Apr 25, 2012)

The first dish my brnd new DIL made for me was gnocci. Her family comes from Naples. And with five daughters none of them knew how to cook. The mother only would let her husband into her kitchen. But she did teach the girls how to make gnocci. They were very light and delicious.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 25, 2012)

Soulvaki,

I have wanted to mention, that many ravioli are filled with sweet verses savoury fillings ... Usually rasberry or cherry filling with mascarpone ! 

I thought to do a post on the cherry - mascarpone ones ... I once made these as a Christmas vacation treat ... 

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks To All The Wonderful Posters On This Thread,

Though I am in an editorial deadline for 29th, and have been non stop around the clock, typing, re-editing, spell checking, proofing and rewording, I have still been making some notes on my D.C. threads and checking in without posting ... 

I wish to thank all of you for such lovely posts, humorous anecdotes and ideas bountiful. 

Grazie once again. 
Margi.


----------

